# Swimming on the sides struggling to breathe



## rmk (Jan 13, 2009)

SO MY POOR BETA LOOKS LIKE HES ABOUT TO DIE. HE STOPPED EATING SOME TIME AGO AND WOULD BE VERY LISTLESS..ITS SAD REALLY. AND TODAY I CAME TO FIND HES BEEN STAYING AT THE BOTTOM OF HIS TANK BREATHING HARD. NOW HES TRYING TO SWIM BUT HE CAN ONLY SWIM ON HIS SIDE THEN FLOAT TO THE BOTTOM HES HAVING A REALLY HARD TIME AND IS FREAKING OUT...HES TRYING REALLY HARD TO GET TO THE TOP..WHAT CAN I DO IF ANYTHING???


IS HE DYING???


----------



## rmk (Jan 13, 2009)

He died...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I am so sorry about your betta I wish someone could have helped you figure out what it was. It may have been some kind of infection.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I will offer an opinion that you may find helpful. Do yourself and your next betta should you decide to get another a favor.
Get at LEAST a five gal tank, A small sponge filter that will need to be squezzed out during water changes. Perform these water changes twice a week using dechlorinator in new water. Get a small heater for the betta and keep temp. between 78 and 80 degrees. Feed your betta once each day no more than you actually SEE the fish eat in about 30 seconds. Try not to add very cold water to the bettas tank during water changes. If you will do these things you will have few problems. And lastly, Don't clean anything in the tank with any kind of soaps or cleaners.;-)


----------

